# Network Connection?



## JoeMobile (Mar 17, 2007)

While browsing through my 222's meus yesterday, I noticed that there was a screen for IP, gteway, DNS, etc info. I knew there was an ethernet connection on the 222 but I wasn't aware that it had been enabled.

Does anyone know what will this capability will/can be used for other than the unit "calling home" and purcasing PPV stuff?

Thanks,


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know what all it does, but I have my 222 connected through the e-net instead of phone line. i thought i read somewhere that it has something to do w/ some of the interactive features also. i know you could connect tivo's to your network to transfer video; i wonder if dish is going to do something like that with it?


----------

